# Albeniz Recommendations



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I like Iberia (especially the first piece) and Espana. What else?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Just as your thread came up, I was listening to _Rapsodia Espanola_ (orchestrated by Cristobal Halffter). I love its sense of drama and the wild emotional contrasts.




I've got it on this disc: https://www.eloquenceclassics.com/releases/concertos-from-spain/


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

hammeredklavier said:


>


Yes I've heard these too but forgot about them. Que bonito...

Were these transcriptions done by the composer? I don't think so, but they still sound great nonetheless.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

First and foremost also Iberia, books 1-4 & Suite española No. 1, Op. 47 Alicia de Larrocha (piano)
Navarra & Suite Española right behind .


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The Hyperion label includes in its series "The Romantic Piano Concerto" (which numbers over 80 discs currently) number 65, Hyperion - CDA67918, which presents an interesting program including the Piano Concerto No 1 In A Minor Op 78 'Concierto Fantástico' by Albeniz, as well as that same composer's Rapsodia Española Op 70 (San Sebastián Version), which the cover print says is a "first recording", which means this version may be new to you.

You also get the Piano Concerto In C Minor 'Patético' composed by Enrique Granados.









I started collecting this Hyperion series years ago when the first couple discs were released, never realizing how far it would go. I'm still adding to the set, largely because of my compulsive disease but somewhat, too, because surprises abound, like the pieces on release number 65.

When I checked my Discogs database (where my collection is about 75% listed currently) I received 35 hits for Albeniz, most of which were discs of guitar music. So let the piano concerto prove refreshing, as it had for me.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I like these guitar transcriptions by Jorge Caballero

Albeniz - El Puerto





Evocación


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

tdc said:


> I like these guitar transcriptions by Jorge Caballero
> 
> Albeniz - El Puerto
> 
> ...


I have this album by guitarist John Williams.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I like Iberia (especially the first piece) and Espana. What else?


Try and find the Albeniz/Godowsky tango op 165 no. 2, preferably played by Shura Cherkassky.

Here, found it for you


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Isaac Albeniz: Complete Songs

Adriana Gonzalez, Inaki Encina Oyon

If you like vocal works, stunning.


----------

